# getting rats



## Catherine896 (Oct 3, 2006)

So what do I do??? My little Seeker died yesterday  leaving Beetlejuice all alone. So do I get another rat from my local rescue similar age to Beetlejuice? OR leave her alone? The whole reason I bought Seeker was because I read that rats get lonely and depressed on their own. She was around a year old and had alot of breathing problems, my mum said it looks like she had a brain haemorrage (sp?) Beetlejuice looks so alone now, she sniffing all around the cage looking for her  Beetlejuice doesn't much like human contact she comes out but hates being held etc so I cant give her extra attention, where as Seeker loved everyone.
My local rescue has alot of rats of all different ages, so do you think I should take Beetlejuice along with me and see if she gets on with any of the females of similar age??? Or leave her alone? I hate seeing her in the cage all alone. Im going out today to buy her lots of new toys and treats, to hopefully take her mind off it  
What shall I do?


----------



## Esmie (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: 1 rat gone, 1 rat left *

How old is Beetlejuice? If she's old and don't have a lot of time left on this earth it's better to leave her alone. But if she don't likes humans, thats a problem of course. 
Maybe it's a good idea to check with your rescue, and see what kind of rats they have in right now. 
Often it's better to get youngsters, it's easier that way. But if your ratlady is old she might not like the idea of having wild youngsters running around, then it's better with friends in her own age..

Hope that helped a bit at least!


----------



## jenny (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: 1 rat gone, 1 rat left *

I agree with Esmie, although if she isn't getting on she definitely needs a new friend.

I would go along to your local rescue and see what they have - rather than going for a rat of around the same age, it will be easier to introduce a younger rat to her .


----------



## ratwings (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: 1 rat gone, 1 rat left *

Rats cant ive alone! Too lonley of a life. They need a friend to interact with, as long as that freinds the same sex. Younger, hyperer rats will cheer her up a bit and give her something to get her mind off of her freinds death. 
keep us posted!


----------



## Vampy (Nov 5, 2006)

*Re: 1 rat gone, 1 rat left *

You should place a pair of younger rats in with her. Rather than having one overwhelm her and demand her for attention, they can play with each other and she can enjoy their company from afar. I read that is the best course to go by, but if your rattie isn't too old, a friend of a similar age would also work.


----------



## Gigi (Nov 19, 2006)

*Re: 1 rat gone, 1 rat left *

i think getting good is a good idea if you can, otherwise the cycle will repeat itself.


----------



## Andrea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 1 rat gone, 1 rat left *

Ahh this happened to me. I bought 2 sisters. After 3 years the hooded one died and left Hayles alone. She was pretty upset and at that age I didnt think she would last much longer. I tried her with other rats but she wouldnt accept them so she spent the remainder of herlife a single rat. So they can live alone. She was happy with this herself and spent most her time out the cage with me, only locked in there at night and if popped out (though sometimes she would pop out with me lol) She lived a further 3 years to the age of 6! and was a real happy girl.

If possible I would what Vampy suggested and place 2 ypungsters in with her.

Good luck.


----------

